
Fleta Agreed on Cooperation with Software Giant Oracle - JesseJon
https://medium.com/fleta-first-chain/fleta-agreed-on-cooperation-with-software-giant-oracle-d4509859940d
======
CryptoPrime13
Nice move. Is this Oracle's first foray into blockchain?

